# Neighbor going to London tomorrow night.



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

Neighbor asked of I needed anything from London, and I said a single cigar which I will pay for. He is staying at the Double Tree on John Islip Street. He'll have plenty of time and desire to venture away from the hotel. Sauter's, TomTom, Turmeus and Davidoff are all doable. 
I know it will be expensive but what would guys recommend in this situation? I am thinking of asking for Monti 80th. I dream of a Behike 52 also. I appreciate any input.


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

Swisher - Tea Flavored


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

You're a rascal


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

Ok, if they know what they're doing and/or you instruct them, then go for the Behike dream cigar. Just make sure they don't buy it in an alley (less likely in London) and they take care of it for the journey.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost (Dec 27, 2016)

I say get both


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> I say get both
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I like the way you think! &#128077;


----------



## bobbya08 (Apr 10, 2017)

WABOOM said:


> Neighbor asked of I needed anything from London, and I said a single cigar which I will pay for. He is staying at the Double Tree on John Islip Street. He'll have plenty of time and desire to venture away from the hotel. Sauter's, TomTom, Turmeus and Davidoff are all doable.
> I know it will be expensive but what would guys recommend in this situation? I am thinking of asking for Monti 80th. I dream of a Behike 52 also. I appreciate any input.


Get the behike and I'll send you an 80th brother. I have a few I don't mind parting with 1. It's a great cigar.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost (Dec 27, 2016)

bobbya08 said:


> Get the behike and I'll send you an 80th brother. I have a few I don't mind parting with 1. It's a great cigar.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haha, no one could ever hack your account Bob, if they weren't giving away the shirt off their back, everyone would know it wasn't you. You're a good man Bro.


----------



## bobbya08 (Apr 10, 2017)

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Haha, no one could ever hack your account Bob, if they weren't giving away the shirt off their back, everyone would know it wasn't you. You're a good man Bro.


I'm no different than any of you guys. You're all very generous. Just doing my part.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cibao Valley (Jul 8, 2015)

Just a word of caution....Behike's are crazy expensive in London. They are well over fifty pounds and you can wind up paying close to 100 pounds in some of the fancier places. And that's if you find them.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

The dream cigar for me would be finding a vintage Cuban Dunhill... though fat chance of that! 

Still pretty much any defunct brand, even somewhat more recently discontinued "cheap & cheerfuls" like Gispert or La Corona would be pretty interesting to me.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

WABOOM said:


> Neighbor asked of I needed anything from London, and I said a single cigar which I will pay for. He is staying at the Double Tree on John Islip Street. He'll have plenty of time and desire to venture away from the hotel. Sauter's, TomTom, Turmeus and Davidoff are all doable.
> I know it will be expensive but what would guys recommend in this situation? I am thinking of asking for Monti 80th. I dream of a Behike 52 also. I appreciate any input.


Anything Vintage EMS well cared for. 
Davidoff Chateau Margaux, Davidoff Dom Perignon are two that have really left a lasting impression over the years.:vs_cool:


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

He couldn't find what I asked for so he didn't get anything.


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

Well that sucks! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pwaggs (Jan 10, 2017)

Bummer. The thought game was fun while it lasted. Better luck next time.


----------



## Joe Sticks (May 31, 2016)

WABOOM said:


> He couldn't find what I asked for so he didn't get anything.


Darn ! You're friend probably isn't a Cuban smoker, I take it ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## gunnersguru (Sep 10, 2016)

when I crossed the pond , I was after the 56 as well but all sold out blok .


----------

